

Breakthrough Israeli Device Will Circumcise 700,000 Rwandans - DonGateley
http://nocamels.com/2013/12/breakthrough-israeli-device-will-circumcise-700000-rwandans-to-prevent-hivaids/

======
serf
a breakthrough in useless tradition.

~~~
pedalpete
But... is it a tradition for Rwandans??

I thought similarly, why would they need to be circumcised, but apparently it
does help quell the spread of HIV.

[http://www.who.int/hiv/topics/malecircumcision/en/](http://www.who.int/hiv/topics/malecircumcision/en/)

